# Benicassim



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

We are at the moment in Mas Nou near Roses, lovely site with very good facilities, my husband has been given another month before his operation so we have decided to stay out here. Benicassim looks to be a nice area Bonterra Park in particular as its an ACSI site, has anyone any info? We also thought we would stay at the Three Estrellas near Barcelona on the way, they look ok in the book but i would appreciate info.
Thanks in anticipation. Lindjan


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Benicassim one of our favourite spots. Bonterra Park is fine. It is walking distance into town (more of a village really) there is a Mercadona supermarket right across the road and a Lidle within a short distance. Also short walk to beach and a long Esplanade. You can walk or cycle (on cycle track) for miles. There is another site there Camping Al Azahar which is cheaper but we feel not as nice although it is very popular.
Tres Estrellas is also fine. We have stayed there a couple of times because our son lives in Barcelona and there is a bus stop right outside of the site!
Enjoy. Envious! Although we will be heading down there this coming winter.
Sal


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Benicassim and Bontra park.. Go for it, sure you will love it..
We did...  
Cant help with three Estrella.. But Salou is a good spot on the way down and about half way to break the journey, several campsites about..


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Many thanks for the replies, we will head down there on Monday.
Jan


----------

